# Help! Calgary or Vancouver



## Lisa1987 (Mar 26, 2013)

I am definitely in need of some help. My partner and I are looking at moving to Canada in July/August from the uk as my visa is up here. We are trying to work out what city would be best for us we are both 25 I'm a nanny he works in customer services and we both like to socialise. Anyone with any advice and info to share on either city?
Thanks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Are you a Canadian citizen? What cities are you talking about?


----------



## Lisa1987 (Mar 26, 2013)

We will be coming to Canada on working holiday visas. The cities we are deciding between are Calgary and Vancouver


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Vancouver is expensive for accommodation. Has the ocean and mountains if you're interested in skiing etc. Gets wet winters and nice summers.
Calgary has no ocean but certainly mountains. Alberta's economy is quite vibrant so probably easier job wise.


----------



## Gillyg (Mar 27, 2013)

Lisa1987 said:


> I am definitely in need of some help. My partner and I are looking at moving to Canada in July/August from the uk as my visa is up here. We are trying to work out what city would be best for us we are both 25 I'm a nanny he works in customer services and we both like to socialise. Anyone with any advice and info to share on either city?
> Thanks


Weather wise Vancouver is far more like the UK than Calgary ...both a big cities by Canadian standards , both expensive. Vancouver has a large Asian population and is more cosmpolitan, Calgary is more Canadian in terms of the sterotypical hockey fan, rodeos etc ******* , probably Vancouver would be more like home.


----------

